# 2009 bowtec's



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

They are already up bud.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Pics of 09 Bowtechs have already been posted. Just do a search.


----------



## R-S-W (Sep 21, 2007)

chuck7413 said:


> Pics of 09 Bowtechs have already been posted. Just do a search.


Cheers, i couldn't find them,


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=759226

have fun...:wink:


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*can someone repost the pics*

I cant see them can someone please try again!


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

They are posted in the Youth Section. I do not know how to repost them. Pretty interesting.  I hope they are lighter mass weight then they look!


----------



## snakervrwyttail (Jun 3, 2007)

*?*

Is this the real deal and if so how did it get on AT before bowtech posted it? It's cool if it is but They are usually pretty hush hush untill november first. I'm hoping in a way that it's just a hoax I wanted them to come up with something a tad faster that this lineup.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I think you will find this is all real. From what I have read on another board some dealer posted it here. He was not supposed to but did. Has to hurt the other dealers that have many of the '08's left as now those will have to be discounted to move them.


----------



## snakervrwyttail (Jun 3, 2007)

*good point*

I never thought about that part of it. Okay I guess It's not going to be a bowtech for me this year. I am not brand loyal and I go with whoever makes what's the best in my mind every year. So far bowtech is down, just waiting on 4 more or i might just be keeping the x force will see.


----------



## R-S-W (Sep 21, 2007)

a dealer in the uk has knocked of over £200 off the price of the 2008 bows and looking at what is coming out this seems a great deal:darkbeer:


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, Bowhunters SuperStore already has the 2009 Bowtech's & the 2009 Diamond lines up for sale on their website...

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/bows-compound-bowtech-c-28_913.html


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

stalley said:


> Well, Bowhunters SuperStore already has the 2009 Bowtech's & the 2009 Diamond lines up for sale on their website...
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/bows-compound-bowtech-c-28_913.html


You still will not be able to get one for a couple months. They do this every year show you early and make you wait. They don't even have prices yet.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

bwanaworker said:


> You still will not be able to get one for a couple months. They do this every year show you early and make you wait. They don't even have prices yet.


Time will tell. My shop says they will have some of the '09 models next week.


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

ohio moose said:


> Time will tell. My shop says they will have some of the '09 models next week.


That is true some pro shops do get some really early. But if online stores are getting them before pro shops something needs to change.:mad2:


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

bwanaworker said:


> That is true some pro shops do get some really early. But if online stores are getting them before pro shops something needs to change.:mad2:


Yes, the pro shops :wink:


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

snakervrwyttail said:


> I never thought about that part of it. Okay I guess It's not going to be a bowtech for me this year. I am not brand loyal and I go with whoever makes what's the best in my mind every year. So far bowtech is down, just waiting on 4 more or i might just be keeping the x force will see.



How can you say BT is down, have you shot this new lineup? Doesn't sound like it, so that must me they aren't fast enough for you. I like speed, but i like smoothness too. While my 101st is awesome, for hunting purposes, it could be a little smoother. A bow as smooth as their Center Pivot bows, shooting 325 is still pretty fast. I would wait to count them out until you shoot them.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

airborne101 said:


> How can you say BT is down, have you shot this new lineup? Doesn't sound like it, so that must me they aren't fast enough for you. I like speed, but i like smoothness too. While my 101st is awesome, for hunting purposes, it could be a little smoother. A bow as smooth as their Center Pivot bows, shooting 325 is still pretty fast. I would wait to count them out until you shoot them.


Looks like you'll have to change your username. By the way the lineup looks it seems the 101st is discontinued. Which is a shame because it is a very nice bow.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

anyone hear of the target colors for '09 yet????????


'08 models were kinda BLAH!!!!!! I thought


----------



## snakervrwyttail (Jun 3, 2007)

*because*



airborne101 said:


> How can you say BT is down, have you shot this new lineup? Doesn't sound like it, so that must me they aren't fast enough for you. I like speed, but i like smoothness too. While my 101st is awesome, for hunting purposes, it could be a little smoother. A bow as smooth as their Center Pivot bows, shooting 325 is still pretty fast. I would wait to count them out until you shoot them.


I had the guardian and while i am not here to bash on any company I much prefer the xforce over my guardian and don't see enough difference to make me want one. I am not saying they are down for anyone else, just for me.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

bwanaworker said:


> You still will not be able to get one for a couple months. They do this every year show you early and make you wait. They don't even have prices yet.


Not true, bows are already showing up to dealers. I would expect that all dealers will have the 09's no later than the 10th of October because they are being shipped now.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

snakervrwyttail said:


> I had the guardian and while i am not here to bash on any company I much prefer the xforce over my guardian and don't see enough difference to make me want one. I am not saying they are down for anyone else, just for me.


I've had 2 82nd Airbornes, a General, an Elite GTO and GT500, and 2 Guardians over the last 9 months and out of all of these bows the Guardian was the best hunting bow without a doubt. I've never shot an Xforce, although I thought about it. I really think the Guardain is in a class by itself for hunting. I've heard from a few others that the Admiral is even better. I'll know in the next few days, my new Admiral should be here any day now.


----------



## droptine06 (Sep 12, 2007)

sportsmans warehouse has the admiral and swat


----------

